# Chronicles of Rid-Ich



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

All right, so I am sort of new (in the sense that I've only had a few fish) and my little Jack had (possibly has) ich. Here is what I did:

1) 50% water changes every day. I make sure to treat the water 24 hours before the changes.

2) General Aid Medicine : It's supposed to be paired with aquarium salt, but I have none and am poor.

3) Turn on the aeration system. The loud noise seemed to bug Jack, so I turned it off briefly.

4) Kept him warm. Turned up the heater, turned on his light.


Jack had a large bubble nest when I bought him, and continued to have one before I started treating him (several tiny white spots barely visible were numerous - probably around 20). He hasn't had a bubble nest since, but there are no tiny white spots left. He's not incredibly active, but he's not exactly lethargic. I'm keeping an eye on him.

He seems a bit stressed, but healthy. How long until I can call him cured, do you suppose? Could it have been something other than ich? He was covered in tiny white spots that became more abundant, and he did travel a bit of a ways to get here.

Thanks!

Oh, pardon the pun, I had to do it.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

5) Remove all carbon before treatment. 

Did Jack look dusted like the pictures on this website?
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_palace/tropicalfish_disease_identification.html#Ich
If so that is ick. Here is some good information on ick:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

It does sound like ich. But good to hear the spots have gone away. What temp is the water at? When I treat my plecos for ich, the temp is usually at about 86-88F and I still treat with Rid-Ich three days after, just to make everything is killed. 

I wouldnt be too worried about it not making bubble nests, since he is obviously stressed due to the ich and the treatment. From what you have described nothing overtly sound wrong with him. My exerince with betta is that unless they have a heavily planted large tank, they not the most active.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

best thread title ever.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> best thread title ever.


Good movie as well.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The movie was great. Didn't they say there was going to a sequell? or was that a tri-quel?

Anyway, if the ick is visible, continue doing what you where doing for another 7 days. This is because certain stage of the ick are not visible. It takes 7 days for the common ick to live out it's entire cycle. Personally, I would keep my tanks medicated for 14 days, this is because I once had the super ick. Super ick can survive pass 7 days. So if you stop treating after that 7 days, it will begin to infect your fish again. You won't notice this until 1 or 2 weeks later. Then you're back to square one again.
Oh and usually people turn off the light when treating ick.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm glad everyone likes the title.
Jack's still alive. The water temperature is at 82. Being poor doesn't help 
I don't have a water heater, but his tank is now right beside my home heater and under an incandescent lamp. It appears to be helping, he's mostly clean now with a few tiny spots on his left fin. Maybe three. He's a pretty fella.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> The movie was great. Didn't they say there was going to a sequell? or was that a tri-quel?
> 
> Anyway, if the ick is visible, continue doing what you where doing for another 7 days. This is because certain stage of the ick are not visible. It takes 7 days for the common ick to live out it's entire cycle. Personally, I would keep my tanks medicated for 14 days, this is because I once had the super ick. Super ick can survive pass 7 days. So if you stop treating after that 7 days, it will begin to infect your fish again. You won't notice this until 1 or 2 weeks later. Then you're back to square one again.
> Oh and usually people turn off the light when treating ick.


Okay, I think mine has super ick because I did stop treating, but realized pretty quickly that he wasn't 100% cure (more of a guess, his behaviour was strange, then I started treatment and he had a few spots again). I'll turn off the light, thanks. I've just kept it on for warmth so far, I hear they hate heat.


----------

